# Virgil?



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm a Midnight Syndicate man myself, but the wife and I have both spotted references to a group called Virgil that does ambient music, Halloween appropriate.

Any reviews or descriptions you can share?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Great stuff. I'm a fan!! I even like th Christmas music!!

I have a few samples here you can check out.
http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Virgil*



Spats said:


> I'm a Midnight Syndicate man myself, but the wife and I have both spotted references to a group called Virgil that does ambient music, Halloween appropriate.
> 
> Any reviews or descriptions you can share?


Virgil is amazing. Check out his site, you can play many samples.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

*I agree*

I know Virgil and he does good work. He is a one man show. He writes, records, and produces his own stuff. He had a party not too long ago to celebrate his 13th cd being released and I think it is his best stuff yet. His music is in the same field as Midnight but his stuff has it's own sound and feel to it. He has samples on his site that you can listen to. Check him out at http://www.virgilmusic.net. The guy is SUPER nice and would welcome any comments on his myspace.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Amen MJK!

I have my biggest order to date coming, I sold out early this year.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay, so let's bring it home, then.

A customer wants to by one good overall Virgil CD.
Do you recommend "Master of the Ethermuse" as the best, or is there one that's stronger, creepier?
I Love Midnight Syn., But I gotta admit, Their albums are starting to sound the same, at least to my ears. Time for something new, so which Virgil CD do I grab?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Which samples did you like the best?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

dead deb said:


> If it's the same Virgil I think it is he can be found on another thread. He also did a positive review on D1's Hip Hop Halloween CD. It's an instrumental done hip hop style. Very cool, and fun.



SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAMMITY SPAM....SPAMMITY SPAM......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Spats, I talked to Virgil last night, his recommended CD for you would be Dark Hollow.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lovely SPAAAAAM, wonderful SPAAAAAAAAM ... lovely SPAAAAAM wonderful SPAAAAAAAAM ...

Baked beans are off.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

SPAM can be fried, boiled, baked, fried, grilled, or deleted.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I like his newest cd best of all. It is called Night Sins.


----------

